# Forgiveness



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

Forgiveness Soul Boosters Forgiveness is an embrace, across all barriers, against all odds, in defiance of all that is mean and petty and vindictive and cruel in this life. ï¿½ Kent Nerburn in Calm SurrenderTo Practice This Thought: Embrace in your heart everyone you need to forgive, including yourself.The Basic Practice There are three kinds of forgiveness, all interrelated. There is self-forgiveness, which enables us to release our guilt and perfectionism. There is the forgiveness we extend to others and receive from them, intimates and enemies alike. And there is the forgiveness of God that assures us of our worth and strengthens us for this practice.All the spiritual traditions raise up the value of forgiveness, but many people still find it to be a nearly impossible ideal. Just start somewhere. Look truthfully at one hurt you have not been able to forgive. Identify any associated feelings you might have, such as anger, denial, guilt, shame, or embarrassment. Imagine what it would be like to live without feeling this offense. Then let it gther steps may be necessary for healing ï¿½ a confession of your contribution to the conflict, making amends, changing behavior, a commitment to the community ï¿½ but giving up your claims for, and sometimes against, yourself is where you have to begin.Evie


----------



## 5069 (Jul 17, 2003)

Essence Tries: Your essay on Forgiveness, that was very nice, very healing. Thanks, Annem


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Is it your essay, Evie? I thought you were copying from somewhere though you don't cite the source. If it is your own essay, it is great!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

No, I did not write this.... I found a site with some wonderful spiritual boosters on it, and rather than post the entire site, I felt it would be much more effective to only post individual segments at a time, but if anyone wants the link, I can surely post it. Being an instructor, I know how overwhelming too much information can be at one time. This way it gives readers the opportunity to really think about these spiritual needs.Evie


----------



## Jessica Espinoza (Oct 27, 2002)

This essay helped me remember whatI need to do to keep healing from ibs. Thanks


----------

